# Silver King ride this sunday from Walt's in Balboa



## old hotrod (Mar 10, 2009)

OK all you bike nuts, since the price for scrap aluminum has finally dropped to where it is almost safe to ride them again, drag out your all aluminum wonder rides for an absolutely un-official, un-organized one of a kind bike ride this Sunday...this ride is open to Elgin Gulls, Hawthorne Duraliums and Silver Kings. 
And since this ride is un-official and un-organized, all vintage bikes will be welcomed to join in the fun...meet at 10am in front of Walt's, 605 East Balboa Blvd. @ Palm St,
Newport Beach, CA


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 13, 2009)

I would but not from there. Sorry.


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 13, 2009)

Your loss   should be a beautiful weekend at the beach...


----------



## AntonyR (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I know. But parties are no fun when you have no respect for the host. Maybe we can do something like that with Cyclone. I'd definitely be up for that..


----------



## schwinnja (Mar 16, 2009)

Ride was mucho fun!!!!!  Awesome scenery!!!!!
And the company wasn't too bad either!
12 Silver Kings or the Hawthorne flavor showed!


----------

